# Fade tries it again



## Fade (Jul 3, 2003)

Last workout was June 25th. I still haven't had a full weeks workout since November.

Been a major slacker.

*6/25/03*
*Legs*

Squat: 315x10, 315x5, 405x3, 405x5, 405x9, 405x5

Laying Leg Curls: 1.25 rep: 150x7, 150x6, 150x6; regular reps: stack 200x6, 200x3

Lead Sled: stack 312.5x22, 312.5x20, 312.5x18


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2003)

Gonna hit back today
Gonna hit back today
Gonna hit back today
Gonna hit back today
Gonna hit back today


----------



## Fade (Jul 3, 2003)

*7/3/03*
*Back, front delts, tris*

Deadlift: 315x7, 315x10, 365x4

T-bar rows: 180x6, 135x9, 135x6

Front pull downs: 170x11, 170x8, 150x8

Pull downs behind head: 150x4, 100x11 super slow

Cable rows: 210x10, 210x8

Military press: 135x12, 135x10, 135x8

Dip machine: 150x16, 187.5x10

Pushdowns: 95x12, 110x5


----------



## Dero (Jul 5, 2003)

Go Fade go!!! 
Stick wittit!!!!
   
You'll feel better and YOU KNOW IT!!!!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 6, 2003)

Feels good to be be back, eh? I hope so.

Oh, hey, what's the diet plan looking like?


----------



## Pepper (Jul 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> 
> Oh, hey, what's the diet plan looking like?



Just look as his signature.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 7, 2003)

Ah, I see.....................No comment.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2003)

you've...been slacking..and can still put up #'s like these???
Way to go!


----------



## Fade (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Feels good to be be back, eh? I hope so.
> 
> Oh, hey, what's the diet plan looking like?


Hopefully I'll stay in the gym this time.

Diet? Gonna try and start eating clean today.


----------



## Fade (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you've...been slacking..and can still put up #'s like these???
> Way to go!


Thanks Burner.


----------



## Fade (Jul 7, 2003)

*7/7/03
Legs*

Leg ext warmup: stack 260x10, 260x10

Squats: 315x10, 315x10, 405x5

Leg press: 900x10, 900x12, 900x13, 900x9

Laying leg curls: 1.25rep 150x5, stack 200x7, 1.25rep 150x6

Seated leg curls: 210x10, 180x10 _super slow reps (ssr)_ 

Lead sled super set with donkey raises with no rest between sets: Lead sled(stack 312.5x12), (donkey raises stack 400x15), (Led sled 200x15 ssr), (Donkey raises 400x8), (Led sled 200x12 ssr), (Donkey raises 400x9)


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

*7/9/03
Chest, shoulders, Biceps*

Flat bench: 225x8, 225x5, 225x3, 225x4

Flat dumbell bench: 85x5, 85x6

Flat flys: 35x11, 30x13

Incline dumbell: 70x3, 70x3 +4 sec neg

Side lats: drop set#1  35x17, 25x12, 20x15; drop set#2 35x9, 25x8, 20x11

Barbell curls: 90x12, 100x5, 100x4

Dumbell curls: 35x6


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

*7/11/03
Back*

Deadlift: 315x10, 405x1, 315x6

T-bar rows: 180x6, 160x10, 160x7

Pullups: BWx8, BWx6, BWx7

Pull downs: 170x6, 150x9

Cable rows: 210x10, 220x5, 200x9

Pull overs: 75x10, 75x8, 75x8


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

*7/14/03
Legs*

Squats:
315x10
365x9
365x8

Leg press:
860x10
860x12
950x6
1040x10
1130x11
1130x10

Laying leg curls:
stack 200x12
stack 200x10
1.25rep 150x6
1.25rep 150x4
singles 80x10

Leg extensions:
singles 140x10
stack 260x25

Superset no rest between sets.
Lead sled=LS
Donkey raises=DR
LS stack 312.5x20
DR stack+60lbs 460x15
LS 200x10
DR stack+60lbs 460x11
LS 200x6
DR stack+60lbs 460x8
DR stack+60lbs 460x6 plus three second negative


----------



## butterfly (Jul 14, 2003)

Good job honey bunny!!!  You are just too sexy for your own good!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

damn!
I have got some work to do! Dude! Your back is HUGE!
I have been doing workouts like w8 had mma doing...I think it is helping a bit....
what are your favorite rows? I started doing bb rows after reeading your journals way back when....can't see how you lift so much friggin weight....
For me to get up 185...w/ straps....it feels like I am more yanking it up, than lifting.....annoying..
how much yanking are you doing?


----------



## Fade (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey Burner

BB rows are awesome. If I deadlift I can't do them....lower back is too waisted to stay bentover with the weight.

225 is about as heavy as I go and still stay smooth. Any heavier and I'll yank it (that sounds bad)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 16, 2003)

thnx!
I am yanking the last couple reps @ 185....
I usually either do bb rows or db rows for change up.


----------



## Fade (Jul 19, 2003)

*7/19/03
Chest and Back*

Started VPX 1-Test and Ergopharm 1-AD today.

Missed a day so had to combine these two to catch up.


Flat bench: 
225x10
245x3
245x2
245x2
135x21

Bentover bb rows:
225x10
245x7
275x3

Decline Hammer Strength bench:
270x14
360x4
360x4
360x2

Pulldowns:
170x12
190x6
190x3

Flat flys:
35x12
40x7
40x5

Cable rows:
210x13
230x6


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

I've got a couple weeks to go before I can hit a 'cycle' again....
I did the 1-test myself..but not the 1ad...you like that?


----------



## Fade (Jul 21, 2003)

Yeah I used it back in November and it worked nicely


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

sweet-
I should be ready to go back onto supps here in another couple weeks!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hiya Fade  Good to see you back into it 
Been thinkin of usin some supps myself but have no idea what i'm doing.... ahh.... i'll work it out


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

*7/23/03
Chest*

Ended up pulling my lower back last back day. After this workout I took a few days off with my friends, the muscle relaxers.

Flat bench:
225x8
225x7
225x5

Incline DB:
80x8
85x5
85x5

Cable crossovers:
90x12
90x11
85x9

DB pullovers:
75x11
75x8


----------



## Fade (Jul 30, 2003)

*7/30/03
Legs*

Felt like puking at the end of the workout...nothing like a good session.

Squats:
315x10
365x5
405x6
405x8

Leg press:
860x10
950x10
1040x8

Stiff leg DL:
135x10
185x10
225x8

Laying leg curls:
stack 200x9
1.25 rep 150x6
1.25 rep 150x5

Leg ext:
stack 260x30

Standing calf raises:
140x20
140x12
140x10

Donkey raises:
400x15
400x12
400x13


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

damn, Fade-
killer leg workout....
I'm tired just from reading it....


----------



## Jenny (Jul 31, 2003)

Yeah, that's really impressive Fade!! 

Good job


----------



## Fade (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks yall. I try


----------



## butterfly (Jul 31, 2003)

Those aren't even his max weights   Can you tell I'm very proud of my honey


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

Fade, how is the 1-test and 1-ad doing?
And why are you doing both??


----------



## Fade (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Fade, how is the 1-test and 1-ad doing?
> And why are you doing both??


Going fine.


Should I not be?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

What does 1-test and 1-AD do for you?


----------



## Fade (Jul 31, 2003)

I'm getting leaner and stronger. That's the main thing I've noticed


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 31, 2003)

How often do you take these items?  Are they pills, drops?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

I was on 1-test...i took 3 ml 2X day, lifting days...
cycle was ending...bumped to every day...still had some left...
so...3 - 4 ml every day X2?


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Going fine.
> 
> 
> Should I not be?


Well both are a 1-test product(1-ad converts to 1-test by the liver)
Once your receptors get saturated, it can not absorb anymore. So you may be wasting money, depending on how much you are taking? Most people stack 1-test with a 4-ad product, as they compete for different receptors. 4-ad also gives you some intercellular water retention that gives you size and a more favorable environment for muscle growth.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 31, 2003)

I think VPX recommends 2cc's three times a day to keep blood saturation up. Half life is very short.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

people look at ya kinda funny when ya pll out that syringe....


"whatcha doin???"
Just getting my fix, don't mind me..


----------



## Fade (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Well both are a 1-test product(1-ad converts to 1-test by the liver)
> Once your receptors get saturated, it can not absorb anymore. So you may be wasting money, depending on how much you are taking? Most people stack 1-test with a 4-ad product, as they compete for different receptors. 4-ad also gives you some intercellular water retention that gives you size and a more favorable environment for muscle growth.


Ah ok thanks for the info dg. I'll get a 4-ad product then


----------



## ZECH (Aug 1, 2003)

VPX makes a product that has both 1-test and 4-ad, if you have the money! I would go with a transdermal 4-ad if you don't mind gel, because the oral bio of 4-ad is low and you would have to take alot to see results and that could get expensive.


----------



## CJB (Aug 1, 2003)

For being a slacker, those are some nice numbers - especially on the leg workouts!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fade (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks CJB


----------



## Fade (Aug 4, 2003)

*8/4/03
Arms and shoulders*

Military press:
135x10
155x9
175x3
135x8

Side laterals:
drop set
35x18
25x12
20x9
drop set2
35x9
25x6
20x5

Bentover SL:
25x10
25x10

Weighted dips:
45+BWx10
90+BWx7
100+BWx6

Pushdowns:
110x9
110x4
90x10

Barbell curls:
100x12
110x3
110x5

Alt dumbell curls:
45x6
35x10


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 4, 2003)

damn!
I'm gonna catch you...I don't know how...but one day...I am gona lift as much as you!


----------



## Fade (Aug 8, 2003)

//Missed a workout but made it in for legs
*8/7/03
Legs*

Squats:
315x10
365x9
405x5
405x6
405x2
405x5

Leg press:
860x12
950x12
1040x12

Laying leg curls:
stack 200x13
stack 200x9
1.25 rep 150x5

Single leg seated leg curls:
90x10
90x10
105x11

Standing calf raises:
140x30
140x20
180x15

Donkey raises:
Stack 400x15
stack +45 plate 445x12
stack +2 45s 490x10


----------



## Fade (Aug 10, 2003)

*8/10/03
Chest and Back*

Flat bench:
225x8
225x9
245x3
245x3
245x1
245x4
135x16

Incline DB:
80x9
80x6
80x7

Bentover BB rows:
135x15
225x10
245x10
275x4

Pull ups:
BWx14
BWx5

Pull downs:
170x9
150x10
130x4 2sec pause during flex

Cable cross overs:
85x12
90x8
100x4

Cable rows:
220x8
220x10
220x8


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

*8/12/03
Legs*

Get the feeling all I do is legs.

Squat:
315x10
365x10
365x9
405x3
405x8

Stiff leg DL:
135x12
225x10
225x10

Lep press:
860x10
950x7
1040x10
1130x12
1220x10

Laying leg curls:
stack 200x10
1.25 rep 150x6
1.25 rep 120x10

Single leg seated leg curls:
105x8
90x15

Standing calf raises:
140x30
180x13
230x14
230x10

Donkey raises:
Stack 400+2 45Lb plates 490x15
Stack 400+2 45Lb plates 490x12
Stack 400+2 45Lb plates 490x11
Stack 400+2 45Lb plates 490x11


----------



## Fade (Aug 13, 2003)

*8/13/03
Chest*

Flat bench:
205x10
225x10
245x2
265x1
265x2

Incline dumbell bench:
85x9
95x5
95x4

Flat flys:
40x10 w/2 sec pause at stretch
40x8 w/2 sec pause at stretch
40x8 w/2 sec pause at stretch


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> *8/12/03
> Legs*
> 
> Get the feeling all I do is legs.


And Chest 

I'm gonna order this in about 2 weeks http://www.1fast400.com/product_info.php?products_id=414
Should boost things nicley for me


----------



## Fade (Aug 14, 2003)

Let me know how that stuff works for ya.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Should boost things nicley for me


If it doesn't, something's wrong!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> If it doesn't, something's wrong!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

The only thing i'm worried about is it getting through customs, i'm getting 2 lots, 1 for me and 1 for my TP.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 15, 2003)

The way Mike does it, you should have no problem!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> The way Mike does it, you should have no problem!


Yeah he told me how he would do it, sounds good.
One other thing Rosco, *sorry for whoring in your journal Fade*
Is my wife gonna go  "what the F$@#^ are you on Mr" 
Like is she really gonna be able to tell a whole lot? She's not very switched on to BB stuff.....


----------



## Fade (Aug 16, 2003)

*8/15/03
Back*

Rack pulls:
405x7
495x1
545x1
545x1
545x1

Bentover BB rows:
225x10
275x4
2785x5

T-bar rows:
135x12
180x7
135x10

Pullups:
BWx8
BWx3

Pull downs:
170x10
140x7
110x10

Pull downs behind head:
110x10

Cable rows:
220x6
200x8


----------



## Fade (Aug 16, 2003)

*8/16/03
Arms and shoulders*

Standing overhead BB press:
135x8
135x8

Military press:
155x7
165x3

Side laterals:
Drop set 1
40x12
30x9
20x10
Drop set 2
35x9
25x10
15x11

Bentover side laterals:
25x9
25x8

Dips:
BW+45x10
BW+90x9
BW+100x5

Push downs:
Drop set 1
90x10
80x10
70x7
Drop set 2
85x7
70x4
50x3

BB curls:
100x12
110x5
110x6

Alt DB curls:
Drop set 1
40x8
30x10
15x14
Drop set 2
35x9
25x8
20x5


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

hey fade-
what is a rack pull?


----------



## Fade (Aug 18, 2003)

Partial deadlift basically.

Instead of the bar starting on the ground you use a rack and start it at knee level. Less leg movement.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 18, 2003)

gotcha thanks!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah he told me how he would do it, sounds good.
> One other thing Rosco, *sorry for whoring in your journal Fade*
> Is my wife gonna go  "what the F$@#^ are you on Mr"
> Like is she really gonna be able to tell a whole lot? She's not very switched on to BB stuff.....


I assume you mean size. Maybe. The thing she will notice is if you let her kiss on you or rub on you and she gets 1-test in her eyes or something. It will burn your eyes. Wash your hands 10 times, good! That stuff is hard to get off. After it dries, be sure to put a shirt on.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> *8/15/03
> Back*
> 
> ...



That third set of rows must've been a killer!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

you didn't know? When ever Fade gets mad..he turns green..and ges REALLY big..


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't know about the mad and green part but the rest is right on


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 19, 2003)

hiya BF!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

Ok Fade, what's the plan since you have a broke leg?


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2003)

The plan is to...to.......hmmm I'm not really sure.


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2003)

The Break.


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2003)

2


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2003)

3


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

Did snap that bad boy didn't you?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I assume you mean size. Maybe. The thing she will notice is if you let her kiss on you or rub on you and she gets 1-test in her eyes or something. It will burn your eyes. Wash your hands 10 times, good! That stuff is hard to get off. After it dries, be sure to put a shirt on.


 thanks mate

FADE!! How the fuq did you do that?? Damn son


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2003)

I fell down.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 20, 2003)

LMAO! Hard too!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I fell down.


Clumsy bastard


----------



## butterfly (Aug 20, 2003)

At least he didn't say I kicked him this time


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 21, 2003)

ouch! Damn, Fade..that hurts me just looking at it....
get some cool pain meds?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> At least he didn't say I kicked him this time


This time?? What happened last time?


----------



## Fade (Aug 21, 2003)

She hits me all the time DG


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)

I would offer to help, but...................


----------



## ZECH (Aug 21, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> She hits me all the time DG


Only when you deserve it


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> She hits me all the time DG


Well..... You are just a house bitch.....


----------



## Fade (Aug 22, 2003)

Yeah I guess you're right Riss....I am.


----------



## Dero (Aug 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> At least he didn't say I kicked him this time


WRONG!!!
That's what he told me originally!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2003)

Whats happin Fade... hows the ankle??


----------

